# Ordering Parts Online



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am looking to buy a main wiring harness for my 2008 Brute Force 750i. I found the cheapest place on line to be mrcycles. They are selling it for $178.00 US. So I start filling in the order form, I get to the check out and it says $222.00 for shipping to Canada. I of course figured this must be a joke or something got messed up so I called the 1-800 number listed. I got to speak to Brad who told me that the site just automatically assumes Canada to be an over seas International Order and puts in that rate. 

He did however tell me that the shipping wouldn't be that much when the order was processed. My question is has anyone ordered anything from these guys? Would you take this guys word for it that they adjust shipping before sending it out? Should I just order over the phone with my visa if they allow it or use the site with PayPal and see if they do adjust shipping? I don't have a problem paying 40-60 bucks to ship it to me here in the Great White North, but I just want to know when he tells me it will be adjusted that I am not going to get dinged $222 on my bill for shipping.

thoughts opinions?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

try this place....they are the cheapest I can find and their shipping is reasonable.

http://www.dgy.com/default.asp

I buy from them and BikeBandit.com all the the time.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Bootlegger,

Thanks so much man. I ordered it up off the site you recomended this morning. 188 for the harness and 45 for shipping. Much better prices. The 233 USD converts to 245 Cnd, I pay a possible duty fee on it when it gets here of 13% so even still that would only make my total 264 CND. That is a way better deal then the $600 my dealer wanted to charge me for a harness.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

www.dealercostparts.com
canada friendly and the harness is 167 :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

replacing the harness cane be abit of a pain. I have been doing mine and rewiring stuff and man does it get confusing with all those connectors. Especially when some of the connect to blanks but you dont realize it and spend 45 minutes looking for a plug that doesnt exist!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> replacing the harness cane be abit of a pain. I have been doing mine and rewiring stuff and man does it get confusing with all those connectors. Especially when some of the connect to blanks but you dont realize it and spend 45 minutes looking for a plug that doesnt exist!


My plan is to take a lot of pics and to reconnect a a plug to the new harness when I unplug the old one. I hope its as simple as it looks in my mind


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I Found it harder to do trying to unplug one and replug the new in. The good thing is that the plugs will only fit one plug that is in its reach.

whats the reason for replacing?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I had some corrosion on the connections to the Fuel Pump Relay and the Rad Fan Relay, which when trying to clean up snapped off. I could have wired em back in direct, but I don;t want to hack it and make it look like carp and have possible issues, so I just decided to swap out to a whole new harness. 

And this way, if I do have any other issues, I have a full harness with all good ends minus those two that I can swap in if the need ever comes up.










Crappy pic, but you can see the broken tab out of it that is causing me issues. I have 5 wires out of 8 on the two connections that are like that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.cyclepartsnation.com/pages/parts/viewbybrand/default.aspx

This is who we used to get parts for our Arctic Cat and Brutes. Prices were a lot better than in Calgary and if I can remember correctly they are OEM. They have online diagrams so you can make sure you're getting the right part (and any parts you never realized you need with that part) They shipped via UPS. We'd use them again.


----------

